# 321whp and 276 ft lbs of torque



## Jackson Diamond (Apr 30, 2002)

Dyno results 
Well i finally dynoed my car. THis was the inital dyno before we put the O2 induction manifold on. 

The setup-
Fmax kit
Stage 5 t3/t4 60 trim compressor and .82 exhaust housing
50lb injectors 
JWT turbo 4bar program
JWT S4 cams
MSD digital 6 ignition

We dynoed at 17lbs on 110 octane gas all four runs
(15 degrees timing)
1. 305.9hp and 266.4 torque
2. 312.9hp and 265.9 torque
(bumped to 17 degrees tinimg now)
3.320.7hp and 273 torque
4.321.3 hp and 275.9 torque

These numbers were put down on a VERY hot motor the temp gauge read 230 degrees right after the final run. THe intake temps were 80 degrees, and it was humid. SO when i go back we will make a couple more 17 lb runs then, go balls out.


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

Jackson Diamond said:


> *Dyno results
> Well i finally dynoed my car. THis was the inital dyno before we put the O2 induction manifold on.
> 
> The setup-
> ...


Whew Great job on those #. Your car is going to rock at the track! Keep up the good work buddy


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Duuuuude, I just blew my load! 321.3 hp and 275.9 torque!!! That is freakin' nuts. I'd like to see some pics of this beast if you've got 'em.


----------



## Victorious (Jun 13, 2002)

Great numbers. What psi were you running to get those numbers?


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Jackson Diamond said:


> *
> We dynoed at 17lbs on 110 octane gas all four runs
> (15 degrees timing)
> 1. 305.9hp and 266.4 torque
> ...


Hmmm...these seem a little on the low side for 17psi with such a large turbo.

Next time you dyno turn up the timing to 20 degrees with good race gas (I always use VP C16 which is 117 octane). C16 is leaded so you should have a test pipe and expect to have your O2 sensor to be working strange.

Good Luck!


----------



## Victorious (Jun 13, 2002)

I feel really stupid now. It was late at night when I read the post. That's my story and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Jackson Diamond (Apr 30, 2002)

Thats what i plan on doing after the o2induction manifold is installed. THese were base runs for the test comparison between stock intake manifold and the aftermarket o2induction intake manifold. These runs were not to go balls out and get as much as i can.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

My car made 323whp at 14psi and I have a smaller compressor (46 trim/.50 A/R)

At 10 it made 271whp. I also have JWT S2 cams. And this was at 20 degrees timing.

http://www.se-r.net/car_info/project_cars/searl_tate/index.html#392

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: 321whp and 276 ft lbs of torque*



Boosterwitch said:


> *Hmmm...these seem a little on the low side for 17psi with such a large turbo.
> 
> Next time you dyno turn up the timing to 20 degrees with good race gas (I always use VP C16 which is 117 octane). C16 is leaded so you should have a test pipe and expect to have your O2 sensor to be working strange.
> 
> Good Luck! *


I agree with Ryan. I made 336whp at 16psi with the Stage-III 76 trim wheel in a .82 A/R and 50trim To4E Compressor. 

Timing makes a BIG difference on boosted SR's.


----------

